# how short is too short



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i keep my pup in a puppy cut but with summer here, it's time to go for a shorter cut. i've heard that certain dogs need to keep a longer coat to keep them cool in the summer. my dog can bearly make it around the park and it's only 75degrees right now. is there a certain length to keep during the summer.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

There is another thread somewhere on this forum about this. They say the havanese hair keeps them cool, but I find that mine like to be short in the summer. I dont buzz them all the way down, but my groom does cut them shorter. What state are you in?
Laurie


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Little buddy, There are lots of info on puppy clips here is one:

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=625&highlight=puppy+clips


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

ohio. i have an awesome groomer, she does a beautiful job on him, thanks for the tip, i think i will stick to his short due this summer.


----------

